# Hexohms!! BEST out of the West! Or is it?



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

Hi fellow Vapers, as some of you know I am a BIG HexOhm guy and cannot get enough of these little buggers, but what is your opinion with them? Have you had any good or even bad experience with them? And lets see some hand checks as well!  I know there is a cult/group of HexOhm lovers, like myself, in South Africa! Lets get chatting!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/21)

I find them way too big for me... and I hate the potentiometer thingy! The size makes it uncomfortable for me to hold them in my hand all day. I love the look of them and every time a stab wood one comes up for sale I am really tempted... but I would never really use it so I pass.

But I do get the appeal of them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

Hi uncle @Rob Fisher! Yes they are a little bulky in Size and for a smaller hand they tend to feel uncomfortable, but I have to say that build quality and the V3 board is really good and well-made. And luckily in South Africa there is a repair center available for our loved Hexes (Liquid Distro in Meyersdal) if they start acting up a little!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (27/1/21)

I can's stand the look of the button

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

Haha, a LOT of people dislike the bulky button @vicTor but for me I prefer it, and the click-sound when you fire, its just something I like!  But yet again, its not a stealthy button and people will say the button feels like a oversize nipple... Lol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)

I love the simplicity of them, and ... they're bulky, overpriced, and fugly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

It may not be attractive to some vapers but I agree that the simplicity of the device is something I like as well, and they are VERY overpriced but with that price tag you get a well-made device and backed by a Lifetime Warranty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)

JulianJulian said:


> It may not be attractive to some vapers but I agree that the simplicity of the device is something I like as well, and they are VERY overpriced but with that price tag you get a well-made device and backed by a Lifetime Warranty!



I should hope that they provide a lifetime guarantee ... they're that simplistic a design, that there's not much that can break, and in the unlikely event it does ... they certainly have the profits from the overpricing to afford the repairs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

I agree @Intuthu Kagesi, you do pay a few thousand for a new HexOhm but with that you know its covered and comes with that Warranty! I saw that used you can find a bargain (around R1800) but there is a possibility that the device was opened that voids the CV Warranty or contains cosmetic issues due to the Powder coat or Anodize being chipped or dropped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (27/1/21)

There was a point I was just seeing these hexes all over the forum with those awesome looking leather covers on and almost pulled the trigger but another member told me that he has one and his noisy cricket V2 was far better and for the money it was worth it, oh and much smaller, so I got a NCV2 and I used it for a few weeks but eventually went back to my regulated mods and the NCV2 went unused for a few months, so eventually I sold it and decided its not worth me spending that type of money on something I most likely will not use but I must say everytime I see an O-frame(black or plum) or a mother's milk V3, I have to talk myself out buying it because I still like the way they look.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/1/21)

My personal opinion (don't hate me): 

From what I hear and see, they seem to be in demand, everyone "who know" have and/or want one and appear to be well loved. So many people cannot be wrong. For me, the form of any vape related item is equally as important as the function. On this basis I could never bring myself to owning one because (I think) it is hideous. 

K bye .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

Hahaha @ace_d_house_cat , its not a looker and its not everyone's taste!  But I always catch myself going back to my Hexes, and I did try all kinds of devices (High End and Low End) but I just get my ''fix'' from a decent tank (QP Design Violators or Juggy V2s) placed on a little HexOhm! The NCV2 is a great little budget banger, also known as the ''Poor man's HexOhm" but I had 2 of them and sadly both did fail on my...  But some users are very happy with them and heard of some lasting years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/1/21)

I see, but why not something like a DNA chipped device. Surely they hit as hard and last forever?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

The are also GREAT regulated devices and also hard hitters, but HexOhms are a different kind of Device, as they hit more like a Mech but with circuit safety and reverse surge/power protection. And DNA is very customizable and you can fiddle around with the setting, but for me honestly, I just prefer turning a small Switch or Nob (Potentiometer) and getting my right power output from the Device. There was speculations that Craving Vapor is working on a V4 version of the HexOhm but was not yet confirmed...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/1/21)

I personally love the simplistic raw power of PWM circuit mods. I have owned several NCv2's , still have one, none of them have died on me, but they have found good homes. What has always put me off the Hex's is the price point. "Lifetime Warranty" IT's a PWM, not much can go wrong (apart from misuse and bad quality control) When they came out, you could buy 5-6 NCv2's for the price of a new Hex, a much better buy in my opinion (also have the option to go into Parallel Mech Mode) . 5-6 NCv2's will last you a lifetime I'm sure. My favourite PWM is the Tesla Invader III. Wich has been my daily banger for over 2 years. Has never failed me, has taken a substantial beating (including being taken apart by me, and given a botched rushed paint job), and still performs like it did from day one. The Hex has a cult following of people that like the look or like to be part of the Hex owners fraternity, that is all good, and freedom of choice is what the vaping community is made of. A bunch of individuals that Chose a healthier alternative, by wich ever mod of their choosing. The Hex is a good quality mod, and it does the job, just not for me. Enjoy yours bud, may they bring you many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/1/21)

I see! Didn't know that! 

As I say; so many people can't be wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/1/21)

I have almost pulled the trigger on buying one a couple of times now, I just have not been able to justify the pricing. I have a NCV2 and the whole potentiometer thing does not really work for me and I think that's the main reason why I have not done it. It's big, but with some of the designs it comes out in, it's kinda pretty in its own way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JulianJulian (27/1/21)

Well Said @Dela Rey Steyn!  The Hex not for everybody, and yes you do get much cheaper device with the same all round output as a HexOhm. The NCV2 is a great little hitter and as you stated, it lasted you a pretty while!  There is a following of Hex owners in SA and they, as me, strongly believe in the HexOhm device but if you can't afford one, there is a LOT of other options out there as mentioned the Tesla Invader which is a good little device with enough power! What makes the Community so great is that each of us have our opinion on great devices and tanks! Some like Coke and some like Pepsi!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee786 (30/1/21)

Hi there I just bought my 1st hex v3 second hand , it's full of scratches , so I took it apart today and hand delivered it to a company that does hydrodipping, I'm going full skulls , but the hex badge and authentication number will be retained , my question , what is the best batt9to use for my hex , many thanks guys , all answers appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (30/1/21)

Lee786 said:


> Hi there I just bought my 1st hex v3 second hand , it's full of scratches , so I took it apart today and hand delivered it to a company that does hydrodipping, I'm going full skulls , but the hex badge and authentication number will be retained , my question , what is the best batt9to use for my hex , many thanks guys , all answers appreciated.



hi, you asking for best batteries to use ?

please post some pics of the hydrodipping job when it's done, wishing for awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (30/1/21)

I like PWM's and have quite a few but the HexOhm's have never appealed, far too big, ugly and overpriced. Can get a PWM that performs just as well at a fraction of the price, more ergonomic and much better aesthetically both in looks and form factor. On Ebay they are the only "USED" PWM's that come up for sale regularly that also tells me people who have them quite often off load them which tells me all i need to know!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/1/21)

JulianJulian said:


> (High End and *Low End*)



Low end ????? WTF

Perhaps you should say :

Peasant products
Muggle mods
Poor people's products
Modest mods
Cut-price kit
Cheap crap
Mods for the masses
Bargain basement belongings
Mods for the miserly
Meager mods

P.S. I just love the opportunity to be offended

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (30/1/21)

JulianJulian said:


> (High End and Low End)



What happened to all the stuff in the middle!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (30/1/21)

I respect your passion about the Hexes but every time I look at one this is how I see


I can maybe understand the big size and the bulkiness but why go for that button

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (30/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I respect your passion about the Hexes but every time I look at one this is how I see
> View attachment 220874
> 
> I can maybe understand the big size and the bulkiness but why go for that button


It's for comic relief " Red Nose Day" Sorry it's a UK annual charity event by comics!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (30/1/21)

Timwis said:


> It's for comic relief " Red Nose Day" Sorry it's a UK annual charity event by comics!
> 
> View attachment 220876


We used to have red nose day here in SA when I was a kid and then it just disappeared, Completely forgot that day existed, Wow Nostalgia

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (30/1/21)

CashKat88 said:


> We used to have red nose day here in SA when I was a kid and then it just disappeared, Completely forgot that day existed, Wow Nostalgia


It's still an annual event here, nothing but comedy raising money on the TV and you can even buy a red nose for your car!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (30/1/21)

Different strokes for different folks, I love me a Hex!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee786 (30/1/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, you asking for best batteries to use ?
> 
> please post some pics of the hydrodipping job when it's done, wishing for awesome


Yes I will , this is what it looked like , the dipping will be done in the week sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/1/21)

I see these devices as a bit like the inept ugly kid from from a wealthy family ... Other than their Mommy, no one likes 'em, yet they're guaranteed to do well riding their lineage, irrespective of their lack of ability 

Jokes aside ... I wait with baited breath to see your hydro dipping efforts, as the technique and results have fascinated me ever since seeing it done for the first time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (30/1/21)

As far as batteries go, what are you going to use on it ? Drippers work better with hard hitting batteries like the 25R and Vtc5. Tanks will work better with a 30Q and the Molicells are probably a good bet too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee786 (30/1/21)

Stranger said:


> As far as batteries go, what are you going to use on it ? Drippers work better with hard hitting batteries like the 25R and Vtc5. Tanks will work better with a 30Q and the Molicells are probably a good bet too.


I use both , so I got a 28mm suicide rda and just recently purchased the violator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (30/1/21)

G


Lee786 said:


> I use both , so I got a 28mm suicide rda and just recently purchased the violator


Et molicels for the hex, u wont regret it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JulianJulian (31/1/21)

Hi guys, sorry for replying only now. (little family and friends time) I see there is a lot of mixed feelings about a HexOhm! Honestly, like someone said on a previous thread, different strokes for different folks!  I just prefer the HexOhm more then any other PWM device out on the market. Yes they are very overpriced but the main thing is that you get GREAT quality out of the money you spend on getting a HexOhm! I owned around 14 Hexes in my vaping career and every time I just get another one after trying something new!  And if you buy a NEW Hex in SA, its backed by a Liquid Distro warranty (If the device is distributed by them) and I can vouch for them as they sorted my 2 faulty Hexohms out without any issues or problems! I am actually on the Hunt for another Limited Editiom Hexohm as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

